# Detergent-free laundry soap



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has a recipe for making laundry soap that is detergent free.  

Fels naptha and other bar soaps used for laundry soap recipes have ingredients that I would rather avoid for my son.  Using washing soda and borax makes my skin itch.

Currently I use a hot process soap that is used for homemade liquid handsoap.  It has coconut, castor, and jojoba, and I leave it a bit more  concentrated.  

Anyone really like soap nuts?  I have a front load washer, btw.

Just looking for additional ideas.    Thanks!

Jean


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried doing a search of the forum?  There is a recipe here somewhere for using CP soap and melting or watering it down and adding sure gel.  Maybe try a search of sure gel and see if you come up with it.  Sounds interesting, I even made a batch of soap specifically for this method once and never got around to it.  Maybe I should search it up myself!


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 5, 2011)

Try cutting back on the amount of washing soda and borax if I use too much my skin itches also.


----------



## 4EverPureEssential (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried "soap nuts"?


----------

